# Does he have legal rights to our family home?



## Shellybear (30 Jun 2008)

My sister of 35 has moved back home with my parents. Her fiancee and 2 year old son is also living in the house. They are living there for the last 14 months and have no intensios of moving out. 
Does her fiancee have an legal rights to our family home, if something happens to my parents?


----------



## mf1 (30 Jun 2008)

Short answer - no. 

Longer short answer - unlikely but possible. It depends on whether he makes any contribution to running/renovating house.

mf


----------



## Shellybear (30 Jun 2008)

They hand up about 400euro per month (for the 3 of them). But, he has his car finance/empolyment contract/phone bill in that address. He  is always very keen to help with things around the house - wall papering /painting/hanging pictures etc. But does not contrubite any money towards this upkeep, my father pays for it all.


----------



## j26 (30 Jun 2008)

I don't think so, as your parents are still living there.  In effect he's a tenant of your parents, and even so, he doesn't come under the Residential Tenancies Act, 2004.

What sort of rights are you concerned about?  If it's inheritance, he has none, although since he sounds like a helpful chap, you father might leave him something - but that's your fathers choice.


----------



## csirl (3 Jul 2008)

> They hand up about 400euro per month (for the 3 of them).


 
Essentially they are tenants of your parents under the "rent a room" scheme.


----------

